# Spiele für nur die rechte Hand



## shotta (6. April 2020)

*Spiele für nur die rechte Hand*

Hallo,
ich werde bald an der linken Hand operiert und will mir jetzt schon für die Langeweile vorsorgen.

Kennt ihr gute Spiele die man nur mit der rechten Hand spielen kann?

Spontan würden mir (alte) Spiele wie "Trackmania Nations Forever" oder Dirt einfallen. Age of Empires geht zwar auch, finde die linke Hand braucht man aber um gut zu spielen.

Normalerweise spiele ich viele Shooter wie PUBG, Cod, etc.
Aber auch Action Adventures wie Assassins Creed.

Ein Rennspiel mit Tastaturbedinung würde sich aber anbieten.

Vielleicht kennt ihr ja noch was ordentliches.

Grüße


----------



## Faxe007 (6. April 2020)

*AW: Spiele für nur die rechte Hand*

Pacman?

 Ne Spaß, wie wärs mit Braid oder Valiant Hearts? In dem Genre könntest du eventuell auch fündig werden (ich glaube das ging so ziemlich ohne Maus).


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. April 2020)

*AW: Spiele für nur die rechte Hand*

One Finger Death Punch.


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2020)

*AW: Spiele für nur die rechte Hand*

P&C Adventure sollten auch ganz gut gehen. RPGs mit Rundenkämpfen gehen wohl auch irgendwie, allerdings wohl nicht ohne eine Menge umgreifen.


----------



## lefskij (6. April 2020)

*AW: Spiele fÃ¼r nur die rechte Hand*

Hey,

wenn ich mich recht entsinne, steuert man *"This War Of Mine"* ausschließlich mit der Maus und damit hättest Du ein sehr geiles 2D-Platform-Game... 

Bei Bedarf bitte hier klicken: This War of Mine on Steam

Wenn Du auf knobeln und etwas kriegsartig beklemmendes Setting stehst, kannst Du hier ruhig zugreifen.

Viele Grüße und ich drücke Dir die Daumen für Deine OP.


----------



## Finallin (6. April 2020)

*AW: Spiele für nur die rechte Hand*

Falls das Gerne passt:

Wie wäre es mit der guten alten Anno Reihe? - Hast ja ein bisschen Auswahl inzwischen.
Ich für meinen Teil kann da locker etliche Stunden mit verbringen, und das zu 90%+ nur mit der Maus.


----------



## Micha0208 (6. April 2020)

*AW: Spiele für nur die rechte Hand*

2 Spiele die ich sehr mochte: XCOM 1 u. XCOM 2

Beide werden praktisch nur über Maus gesteuert


----------



## Der_Strumpf (7. April 2020)

*AW: Spiele für nur die rechte Hand*

Civilization ist ein reines Mausspiel oder Xcom oder Magic Arena.


----------



## shotta (7. April 2020)

*AW: Spiele fÃ¼r nur die rechte Hand*



lefskij schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wenn ich mich recht entsinne, steuert man *"This War Of Mine"* ausschließlich mit der Maus und damit hättest Du ein sehr geiles 2D-Platform-Game...
> 
> ...


sieht sehr gut aus, werde ich mir wohl kaufen.

Gestern mal wieder TM Nations Forever gespielt, echt überraschend wieviele Spieler das noch hat (9 Mio. gestern Abend).

Auch danke für die anderen Vorschläge. Anno ist mir zu sehr aufbaulastig. Age of Empirese fand ich da schon wesentlich spannendern bzw. "schneller". Aber das ist ja typsache.


----------

